
Google Wants to Speed Up the Web by Killing the JPEG - coffee
http://www.petapixel.com/2010/09/30/google-wants-to-speed-up-the-web-by-killing-the-jpeg/
======
sghael
I'm sure this was discussed before when this story made the rounds last month,
but this continues to make little sense to me:

<http://code.google.com/speed/webp/gallery.html>

WebP might be great, but how can it be a meaningful comparison --

1) take _already_ compressed jpegs from wikipedia and re-compress them using
WebP, and then tout the 39% file compression achieved? I can re-compress Jpeg
with more Jpeg and also get 39% "more" compression.

2) as with all lossy compression, unless there is some measure of the loss,
perceptual or otherwise, what are we really comparing?

~~~
andrewvc
If you cut it down, and it's perceptually the same, then it's an obvious win
no?

~~~
sghael
1) How do we know it's perceptually the same?

2) How do we know we couldn't get the same perceptual gains from more JPEG
compression?

------
zuppy
A very good article about vp8 vs x264 vs jpeg:
<http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/archives/541>

The comments are also worth reading.

------
tropin
These news are like a month old. What is this, Slashdot?

~~~
Detrus
Yea, guess enough people did not see it.

This might be interesting <http://github.com/antimatter15/weppy> using JS and
canvas to display the file format.

